# Audi A7 Spy Photos From Multiple Sources



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the upcoming Audi A7 nears its debut this fall in Paris, test mules continue to go through their paces and thus even more spy photos continue to roll in. We've found three new sets or shots this week and wanted to point them out.

*Piston Spy*
Our favorite set including the shot above come from Piston Spy, our friends lucky enough to live near the 'Ring and film there often. Because of this these aren't the same old spy photos circulating in all the magazines and, even better, depict the A7 in some great action shots.
* Click Here for More. *


*SpyShots.nl*
This particular set has been making the rounds across many sites and it's worth a look. Close up shots of the car's dash and the operation of its hatchback bodywork are the notable details you shouldn't miss in this mix.
* Click Here for More. *


*WorldCarFans*
It's just one shot but cool nonetheless. This side view shows an A7 mule on new D4 A8 alloys and that's the first time we've seen this particular wheel setup. 
* Click Here for More. *


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

Few days ago users of German forum motor-talk.de spotted the A7 on A38 near Leipzig

this is the original post on motor-talk, translated with Google Translate: http://translate.google.com/transla...alk.de/forum/audi-a6-4f-b309.html&sl=de&tl=en

I can't attach pictures here so you'll have to check it out on the site


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

better try this: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/erlkoenig-neuer-a6-t2744502.html

Edit button doesn't seems to work for me ...


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Any chance that it's gonna have two way opening trunk lid (like on Škoda Superb), so you could use the car as sedan like the cls. The fastback makes it more of a competitor to Ford Mondeo or Mazda 6 or Opel Insignia than Merc's cls. With all the deepest love to audis, this http://l.yimg.com/dv/izp/mercedes_benz_cls_class_cls63_amg_4_door_coupe_2008_other_trunk.jpg looks much more appealing. Let's hope it'll match that Merc at least luxury wise and truly be more like a Sportback Concept than just a different body style for A6 (new one then).


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

Almost no chance at all.

I think the car is production ready
Some of the dealers have already seen the car, and they have been told by Audi that production will start in July and sales in September
I don't remember them saying anything about the two way opening trunk lid, but I'll ask again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've not heard of dual functionality either. It's nice I guess but the added weight is pretty insane if the BMW 5 GranTurismo is to be used as an example. My guess is that they'll mirror functionality of the A5 and I've never heard the A5 equated to a Mondeo.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Of course you cannot equate any Audi to whatever Ford and the 5 series GT is something...just wrong, but it's just that in case the A7 is regular fastback with huge rear screen wiper, then it simply falls out of the category the CLS created - being a sedan in form but coupeish limousine in desing.
Not much to change in this point anyway and I'm sure we'll adore the A7 unconditionally, these were just some thoughts here.


----------



## Teg. (Sep 7, 2009)

A7 pre-sales starts in September

In show-rooms from 15 October, as some dealers already posted on their websites: http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhj4qRoQgYTwF9SjUbR7hfmtlIDM_A


----------

